# Does anyone have geese?



## GeeseRCool (Jun 14, 2010)

This might have been said already but I just wanted to know!   I have two white Embdens!


----------



## Lil-patch-of-heaven (Jun 14, 2010)

Geese here!   

I love geese. Smart, very economical to feed, lawnmowers and weedeaters, walking fertilizers, watchdogs, absolute sweethearts if you raise them from babies.

Geese are my favorite poultry in terms of practicality and personality. I think if more people were used to them, there would be a LOT more people keeping them.


----------



## GeeseRCool (Jun 14, 2010)

Lil-patch-of-heaven said:
			
		

> Geese here!
> 
> I love geese. Smart, very economical to feed, lawnmowers and weedeaters, walking fertilizers, watchdogs, absolute sweethearts if you raise them from babies.
> 
> Geese are my favorite poultry in terms of practicality and personality. I think if more people were used to them, there would be a LOT more people keeping them.


I agree    Geese are my favorite poultry and are really great once you get to know them!


----------



## stano40 (Jun 14, 2010)

I only have one roman tufted gander, his mate passed away a couple of days ago.

He is a a great guy.

bob


----------



## GeeseRCool (Jun 14, 2010)

I heard that geese can live up to 20 to 40 years old!


----------



## houndit (Jun 14, 2010)

We have 10 right now.  4 Chinese females and a gander, and several assorted geese.


----------



## the funny farm6615 (Jun 15, 2010)

i have a question, if someone can answer it for me. about a month ago my 16 year old daughter bought a young african goose. in fact 2 days after we brought her home she layed her first egg. she is very fiendly, and a few days ago a friend gave us a male becouse we have trouble with coyotys, and large owls and we were afrade to let her run the yard by herself.(we lost the first geese to an owl when they were half grown). well we let them talk threw the fence for about 15 min, and then put him in the pen so they could bond. and she attacked him, he seems afrade of her. do you think they will bond, or should i just go ahead and let them out to run?

growing up we were never allowed to have geese becouse my mother was attacked by one as a kid and was VERY afrade of them.


----------



## GeeseRCool (Jun 15, 2010)

Do you have any other ganders?    It sort of worry's me that you did not raise them together?     Maybe they might bind together after a while!   Maybe you can do what you did for a while and just let them look at each other for a while and then slowly let them get used to each other.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jun 15, 2010)

I have Pilgrim geese until Thursday. They are starting to poo under my carport like dogs.


----------



## stano40 (Jun 15, 2010)

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> I have Pilgrim geese until Thursday. They are starting to poo under my carport like dogs.


Thank God you don't keep elephants.

bob


----------



## mully (Jun 15, 2010)

I HAD geese and they were into everything and every water source on the farm but the last straw was when it rained they would peck at the foundation of the house because of the water and worms ...all 14 of them and it was shear madness. After several days of this I gathered them all up and took them to a 3000 acre lake and they charged out of the back of the truck like soldiers hitting the beach. Cute ...very but they were so annoying. I figured God gave them flat feet to mash down all the poo that they make and it is a lot.  One of my farming mistakes.


----------



## Lil-patch-of-heaven (Jun 15, 2010)

Regarding the young African female who attacked the gander -- was she raised around other geese?  Hopefully she was, or at least with waterfowl. If so, I would probably give them some time through a fence. This is late for her to be laying but she may be "protecting" her nest. Especially if you introduced the gander into "her" area. 

Things will probably go better if

-- she was raised with other geese and not alone by humans
-- you give them time to get acquainted through a fence
-- she's not laying
-- you release the goose into the gander's pen, rather than the other way around

so you might have a bit of a wait. Then again, you can try just one or two of the above, put them together, and they will probably eventually bond (as long as she knows she's a goose). Geese are VERY flock-oriented so that is in your favor. 

They may manage to intimidate a coyote (probably won't get the chance to attempt it with an owl since they strike silently) but two geese are no real match for a coyote or e even a fox that knows how to kill geese. I'm afraid you are probably better off putting them in a predator-proof house at night. Though they probably prefer to be free if they are like most geese. 

Good luck with them!!!


----------



## the funny farm6615 (Jun 16, 2010)

we decided to let them out today becouse it was nice out. and they seem to get along a little better. he follows her around and seems to keep an eye on her. and we dont know how she was raised, we got her at the livestock sale, she was nice and was letting my daughter pet her on the head. and we didnt want her to be dinner! she isnt laying now, she layed a total of 4 eggs right after we got her. and my friend had the male, she has 3 pairs of geese, and he was the odd man out and was geting picked on.


----------



## GeeseRCool (Jun 16, 2010)

Today we let all of our chickens and geese out!   They are having fun!


----------



## GeeseRCool (Jun 18, 2010)

Does anyone know if there is any goose magazine available?


----------



## meme (Jul 14, 2010)

hi i have two geese, and twenty ducks.






                                        by


----------

